# X-fi platinum installation



## mbernat37 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello how to install i have a sound card driver x-fi platinum in advance thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2017)

I used to have a Soundblaster X-fi card a long time ago. The only way to get it working was via audio/oss.


----------

